
Ask HN: Why would government security and hacking be any good? - forgottenacc56
Everywhere else in government, IT systems are generally bad, or old, or underfunded, or outsourced to some foreign services company.<p>Making anything happen is slow, political, time consuming, expensive and has a reasonable chance of failing.<p>Why is it that anyone feels that government hacking, surveillance and spying would be anything better?<p>Fear the NSA? You&#x27;ve got to be joking. In five years they won&#x27;t even know what systems they have, let alone how to retrieve meaningful information from the flood of data they never knew how to get on top of in the first place.<p>Why do we fear government spying? We should be laughing out loud at the idea that our government could do anything so clever in and organized and competent manner over the long run.
======
VertexRed
This doesn't make much sense.

Just because the computers at your local library are slow doesn't mean that
the NSA can't get your data.

~~~
forgottenacc56
I can't see why they are any exception from politics, budgets, old systems,
problems finding smart recruits, empire building, and lack of leadership,
management and direction. We see them as something they are not. I think they
are probably not far removed from the department of motor vehicle IT
department and I sure don't fear them folks and the business analysts and help
desks.

